

Yumbunny (launched at HN): Crowd-Sourced Matchmaking With Hilarious Results  - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/10/yumbunny-crowd-sourced-matchmaking-with-hilarious-results/

======
thorax
Thanks for posting this. Was travelling and was gratefully surprised when they
covered us. Thanks guys for all your great feedback.

~~~
vaksel
shouldn't be surprised, Arrington is known for reading HN, for early startups
to cover

------
ieatpaste
Congrats on the coverage.

